# Advice on Christchurch location



## leehughes21 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi, 

Me and my girlfriend will be moving to NZ and thinking of Christchurch for our home for 2 years. I was looking for advice on what areas could possibly suit our needs. We are a young couple but don't want to live in the city center. Ideally we would want to be about 30 mins from CC so that we can still find work but we would want to be as close as possible to nature such as forests etc. We are both traveling at the moment thus our research is limited at present but the town of Spencerville came up. 

Any thoughts? 

Many thanks


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

leehughes21 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Me and my girlfriend will be moving to NZ and thinking of Christchurch for our home for 2 years. I was looking for advice on what areas could possibly suit our needs. We are a young couple but don't want to live in the city center. Ideally we would want to be about 30 mins from CC so that we can still find work but we would want to be as close as possible to nature such as forests etc. We are both traveling at the moment thus our research is limited at present but the town of Spencerville came up.
> 
> ...


I don't think there _is_ a city centre any more!
Before you decide on Christchurch, make sure you understand fully what's been going on there for the last 18 months, and how that is affecting the city and surrounds. 
What was true 2 years ago is very different now.


----------



## carosapien (Oct 16, 2011)

leehughes21 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Me and my girlfriend will be moving to NZ and thinking of Christchurch for our home for 2 years. I was looking for advice on what areas could possibly suit our needs. We are a young couple but don't want to live in the city center. Ideally we would want to be about 30 mins from CC so that we can still find work but we would want to be as close as possible to nature such as forests etc. We are both traveling at the moment thus our research is limited at present but the town of Spencerville came up.
> 
> ...


Of all the places you could choose in NZ why Christchurch, the CDB was largely destroyed and hasn't been rebuilt.

Spencerville is one of those eastern suburbs (like Kaiapoi and Brooklands) that have been damaged in the quakes and there's liquefaction sill going on. Where did you get your advice from?  Spencerville isn't even a town.


----------



## ashtims (Feb 1, 2012)

Despite the destruction and on going aftershocks, Christchurch is still a great place to live. The city centre is gone, and most of it hasn't been rebuilt, but there are plenty of other areas that are building up. You need to do some research on what areas have been badly damaged and are up for demolition. Quite a few suburbs in the eastern areas were badly damaged. A lot of the western suburbs came away with far less damage than the east, but rental properties in the $300pw or less range are scarce. Depending on how much you are able to afford per week for rent will help determine which areas are suited for you. My husband and I live in riccarton, which is pretty central for most things...short drive to the beach and very close to Hagley Park. It also suffered less damage than other suburbs. Most expats I have met have moved into Merivale, but it is quite pricey. Halswell, Hillmorton, and surrounding areas would probably be the best choice...further away from the suburbs with pubs and clubs, but also close to nature. Those areas aren't too cheap though. Hope that helped


----------



## MelKiwi (Oct 3, 2010)

Good luck with decisions -but not Spencerpark surely alot of homes there r being bulldozed over anyways?


----------



## mturnbull (Feb 11, 2012)

I have just moved to Christchurch from Northern Ireland and wanted to wish you the best of luck. The very centre of the city is still out of bounds but the western areas are largely undamaged. You don't have to travel too far out of the city to enjoy the countryside, the Port Hills for example are just 25 mins drive and include forests, mountain bike trails and plenty of hill walking, all relatively peaceful.


----------



## DeAst (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi there, my family will relocate to Chch this June while hubby already there since last Nov. We live in Riccarton and will move to Avonhead in somewhat Sept. I did went there twice for site visit and pre relocation settling. Despite the EQ, we still love Chch so much and even decided to take house mortgage. Call me sentimental, but seeing many stickers saying "We will rebuild Christchurch" moved me and made me want to be a part of it.

@leehughes21 when trying to find home do research on their EQ zoning. The green grey is the best one, as they are rated as the most minimal damaged, they are mostly the area of northwest Chch.


----------

